

Two Charts For Anyone Who Thinks Skipping College Is A Good Idea - maigret
http://www.businessinsider.com/pay-gap-high-school-and-college-graduates-2011-6

======
mgl
The conclusion is completely wrong. If you have a potential to go to college
but you consciously decide to skip it/drop out, that's somehow different from
stopping your education at high school level just because you can't get into
university.

It's 21st century. You won't make money just from having a degree and being
dumb.

